# Advice on a new espresso machine



## galey (Sep 5, 2021)

I bought a sage barista pro about 5 months ago and have fell in love with coffee, having improved with my espresso techniques I'm finding it inconsistent and trying to get my money back, if this happens I'm wandering what are peoples recommendations, I'm hoping in the future to start up a coffee business maybe start with pop up stalls at small events to gain some experience. So could do with recommendations that would include this kind of output and also be suitable for home, was also worried about transportation and if it would damage the internal workings. I've tried to research it but I'm just getting lost, thanks for any advice.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

I think you are trying to run before you can walk.

Coffee machine , grinder, power supply, water supply, bench/table, permissions, transportation.

All these items have been covered on the forum, I am sure some back reading on the forum will answer most of your questions.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

galey said:


> 1. I bought a sage barista pro about 5 months ago and have fell in love with coffee, having improved with my espresso techniques I'm finding it inconsistent and trying to get my money back, if this happens I'm wandering what are peoples recommendations,
> 
> 2. I'm hoping in the future to start up a coffee business maybe start with pop up stalls at small events (2.1) to gain some experience.
> 
> ...


 Let's break it down, there are actually 10 questions in your post and very little, information for us to help you:

1. Do you think it's realistic to get your money back after 5 months

1.1 if your business and future machine plans are dependent on that money being returned, are you prepared for the level of investment required in machine, grinder, equipment etc..?

1.2 How much do you have, or want to invest?

2. How small are these events, is their mains power (will it be safely in reach), is there water...how many coffees do you expect to be serving, per day and peak per hour. Will you be selling anything else.

2.1 You said "small event"s to gain experience...for what, Is this a stepping stone to something else?

3. What kind of output, what kind of conditions...we have no idea?

3.1 What are your home requirements, space limitations, budget, do you think it's practical to move the machine from the kitchen to an event each time etc...?

4. What are you transporting it in, do you have to go over rough ground, do you have a car with very hard suspension, are you intending to put it on the back of a motorcycle, or use a small trailer with a car or bike?

4.1 what are your specific worries about damage...

5. What research have you done, can you share what you have found out so far from your research. What specifically is causing you to get lost?


----------



## galey (Sep 5, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I think you are trying to run before you can walk.
> 
> ...


 Yes I think so too, it's not a short term plan just didn't want to buy a coffee machine then have to change it again, I will look back at posts, I did try last night but couldn't work the forum very well it's the first thing like it I've tried. Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

There are a few people here who do Farmer's Market sort of thing. But, as mentioned above, there's a lot of considerations to think about.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

We have a trailer we take to events and I would say if you want to make a reasonable amount of money you need to be committed and fight it out for the decent pitches at big events. As others have pointed out you then need to think about electric supply, water, refrigeration, insurance etc and the big one.....staff to help you. It is impossible to serve any kind of volume on your own and do everything.

To get yourself set up to do this sort of thing you will need to invest around 5k and the gear will not be suitable to have on your kitchen counter between events unless you have a very understanding other half.

If you just want to go to *very *small events (think coffee morning at the church hall type events) and knock out a few drinks as a bit of a hobby and it is not about the money then that is a different situation. You could probably get away with a quality rotary pump, tank driven hx machine and a couple of grinders. You will still be looking at around 2k if you are going for new stuff. You will still need your gear PAT tested and to have insurance in place though.

David


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

galey said:


> I bought a sage barista pro about 5 months ago and have fell in love with coffee, having improved with my espresso techniques I'm finding it inconsistent


 Others have offered points re: the business idea, I would just say on the above point, I have a Barista Express, similar to the Pro, and the inconsistency is down to the grinder. You can fix this issue by buying a decent grinder. I suggest second hand, though this forum if you can, some great deals to be had. The Mazzers are a popular choice if you can deal with the size but they are great bang for buck and all models can be got for under a few hundred (my Royal for £250 for instance). My drinks now using the BE are extremely consistent. Mignons are another popular option at the lower end price wise.


----------



## galey (Sep 5, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Let's break it down, there are actually 10 questions in your post and very little, information for us to help you:
> 
> 1. Do you think it's realistic to get your money back after 5 months
> 
> ...


 Hi Dave,

I don't know weather I should get my money back or not, I just think it's not right that it is not giving the same results with the same inputs, there coming round to check it now so will know if it's faulty once they've been.

My future plans are just that, but what I was meaning was if I could buy one machine that would be able to carry over for small events like party's or business events with people I knew to get experience of that kind of setting, not for profit.

I've just purchased a niche zero to try and in prove my grind as I thought that might be one of the problems. If there was a machine that was suitable I would say a budget of £2000 max. But if that's not how it works and there all to big I would won't to spend £1200 max.

I would just be taking it in my small van, and was worried about the internal workings maybe getting loose.

When I've tried to look through the internet for reviews on the machines it just fell overwhelming with the amount of them and there technical specifications. Hope that seem clearer it's the first time I've posted anything on any website so still learning. Sorry if I was vague. Thanks for the reply


----------



## galey (Sep 5, 2021)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> We have a trailer we take to events and I would say if you want to make a reasonable amount of money you need to be committed and fight it out for the decent pitches at big events. As others have pointed out you then need to think about electric supply, water, refrigeration, insurance etc and the big one.....staff to help you. It is impossible to serve any kind of volume on your own and do everything.
> 
> To get yourself set up to do this sort of thing you will need to invest around 5k and the gear will not be suitable to have on your kitchen counter between events unless you have a very understanding other half.
> 
> ...


 Thanks David, just the latter I know I'm at the beginning of my journey just want to get better first then move on to serve others coffee but at first without profit in mind. Thinking of trying to get job in a coffee shop a few hours a week. Thanks for the advice. 
Chris


----------



## galey (Sep 5, 2021)

CocoLoco said:


> Others have offered points re: the business idea, I would just say on the above point, I have a Barista Express, similar to the Pro, and the inconsistency is down to the grinder. You can fix this issue by buying a decent grinder. I suggest second hand, though this forum if you can, some great deals to be had. The Mazzers are a popular choice if you can deal with the size but they are great bang for buck and all models can be got for under a few hundred (my Royal for £250 for instance). My drinks now using the BE are extremely consistent. Mignons are another popular option at the lower end price wise.





El carajillo said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I think you are trying to run before you can walk.
> 
> ...


 Than



CocoLoco said:


> Others have offered points re: the business idea, I would just say on the above point, I have a Barista Express, similar to the Pro, and the inconsistency is down to the grinder. You can fix this issue by buying a decent grinder. I suggest second hand, though this forum if you can, some great deals to be had. The Mazzers are a popular choice if you can deal with the size but they are great bang for buck and all models can be got for under a few hundred (my Royal for £250 for instance). My drinks now using the BE are extremely consistent. Mignons are another popular option at the lower end price wise.


 I've just ordered a better grinder, I was thinking along the same lines, thanks Chris


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@galey An ACS minima might be just what you want...I did 100s of coffee using one in Milan at Host 2019.


----------



## galey (Sep 5, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @galey An ACS minima might be just what you want...I did 100s of coffee using one in Milan at Host 2019.


 Thanks Dave been looking into it, if you wanted it heated up in the morning would it be ok to leave it switched on at the machine and on a plug timer to preheat.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

galey said:


> Thanks Dave been looking into it, if you wanted it heated up in the morning would it be ok to leave it switched on at the machine and on a plug timer to preheat.


 Yes, but I would not recommend leaving the steam boiler on....that only takes a short time to heat up. Having that part of the system come in automatically is not required, and if there is a problem you're not there.

I routinely run with the steam boiler off until I need to steam, then turn it off again. At an event, you would run with it on all the time of course.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Just to come back to the OPs query about transporting a mostly home machine to events; this is something which I do from time-to-time with my Rocket Cellini. As long as you take a bit of care and use common sense when loading/unloading then what you are proposing is completely doable.

My biggest issue is the faff and effort to get the machine, and associated coffee making paraphernalia, out to the car and unloaded at the other end; the machine itself weighs around 28kg (although I note that Dave's suggestion of the ACS Minima comes in at just over 20kg).

If you are going to do this on a regular basis then I suggest you assemble a duplicate collection of everything you need which can sit in a box ready for you to take. By this I mean your tamp(s), cleaning cloths, milk pitchers, thermometers, tamp-mat etc. Otherwise there is a real risk of arriving at your event and realising you have forgotten to pack something really important (like the knock-box).

Also, not sure what your experience is with preparing a wide range of cafe-style espresso-based drinks (could you turn out a Macchiato?). Youtube can be a great source of information (although don't believe everything you hear/see!), but I would suggest putting yourself on a barista course run by a reputable trainer. The equipment is only one part of the equation, so much depends on the skill and knowledge of the barista - and that will be you!

As others have said, there is a lot to think about.

Good luck with your venture.

Keep coming back to the forum with questions and updates.


----------



## galey (Sep 5, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Yes, but I would not recommend leaving the steam boiler on....that only takes a short time to heat up. Having that part of the system come in automatically is not required, and if there is a problem you're not there.
> 
> I routinely run with the steam boiler off until I need to steam, then turn it off again. At an event, you would run with it on all the time of course.


 Thank dave


----------



## galey (Sep 5, 2021)

RDC8 said:


> Just to come back to the OPs query about transporting a mostly home machine to events; this is something which I do from time-to-time with my Rocket Cellini. As long as you take a bit of care and use common sense when loading/unloading then what you are proposing is completely doable.
> 
> My biggest issue is the faff and effort to get the machine, and associated coffee making paraphernalia, out to the car and unloaded at the other end; the machine itself weighs around 28kg (although I note that Dave's suggestion of the ACS Minima comes in at just over 20kg).
> 
> ...


 @RDC8thanks for the advice, I'm going to book on barista course in the next couple of months, trying to find out about tasting different coffees and the taste of espresso at the minute, was thinking trying to work in coffee shop for a while in my spare time to get more knowledge, it's a long term plan as I understand it takes time. Thanks


----------

